# Mobil Online



## dadom110 (13. Januar 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin leider nicht so im Thema. Ich Liebäugle mit einem neuen Notebook. Ich würde gerne wissen welche Möglichkeiten ich hätte möglichst günstig mit dem Kleinen mobil Online zu gehen.

1. Welche Hardware brauche ich zusätzlich (mein Handy kann glaube ich leider nur WAP, welche günstigen Angebote kann man da annehmen?)
2. Welchen Prepaid anbieter würdet ihr empfehlen? (hab mal bei simyo geschaut, mit dem Basistarif geht das doch oder? Dann bekomm ich eine Sim Karte, die steck ich in meine UMTS Gerät und dann kann ich los legen?)

Danke schon mal für die Mühe
Grüße
D


----------



## airliner (26. Februar 2009)

Es kommt drauf an, wielange du online sein willst und wieviel du mit der Leitung laden willst.
Es gibt dann die Möglichkeit sich über das handy einzuwählen, dann über eine Notebookkarte oder einen USB-Stick (siehe bspw. O2-Werbung).


----------

